# Slow And Easy Does It.



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Some of us are older and so we go slow. Or it can get really dangerous real fast.

I don't know how tired I am till I stop! Then its too late because i feel like my heart is exploding and I can hardly breath.:eyebulge:

I'm learning I think. Now its only 5 shovels half full then go rest for a few minutes, then go back and maybe 6 shovels with little more dirt. I also take a little walk or move around first. Hubby and I also remind each other to stop. 

Yall be careful in this heat and even in cool weather.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Right you are! It is interesting that as we age, we want to still be the people we were when we were younger.

Meerkat, I am so glad to see you back here. You add such great life to this group. I was really concerned that something had happened and we would never know what. Thank you for blessing us with your contributions, your questions, your comments, and your presence. You are a blessing to me.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

weedygarden said:


> Right you are! It is interesting that as we age, we want to still be the people we were when we were younger.
> 
> Meerkat, I am so glad to see you back here. You add such great life to this group. I was really concerned that something had happened and we would never know what. Thank you for blessing us with your contributions, your questions, your comments, and your presence. You are a blessing to me.


 Loss of words such a sweet compliment . :kiss: Its good to be back people like you here have helped me so much .


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

The advantage of being retired is that I set my own schedule. I just came in from working in the garden. I have found that working in 100 degree heat isn't as noticeable to me as it was 20 years ago, however when I quit, I seem to need several hours to recover so the heat does bother me, I'm just to stupid to know it.

What I do to protect myself is to only do physical labor for no more then an hour at a time and then I take an hour break. If it wasn't for some medical problems and the medication, I could probably go longer.

Also, I have a bad knee, bad hips, bad back, and a life time of beating up my body doesn't help ether.

Some how I think this is pretty normal at my age.


----------



## jimLE (Feb 25, 2015)

i now take many breaks myself.even when it comes to mowing the yard(walk behind mower).i even take time to cool off before taking a shower afterwards as well..i have a 1-quart bottle for drinking water.in which i use nearly every day.i've also learned some where.that it's hard on the body if it has to warm up ice water when drinking it.on account it has to work harder to do that.so my water stays at room temp..


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

Since my heart attack last August, I don't have near the stamina or strength I used too. I do have to pace myself when it comes to repetitive lifting. And now I often have to take naps mid day. It's so hard to get things done.


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

JustCliff said:


> Since my heart attack last August, I don't have near the stamina or strength I used too. I do have to pace myself when it comes to repetitive lifting. And now I often have to take naps mid day. It's so hard to get things done.


Had my first heart attack 19 years ago, had a second one 16 years ago, 
I had to be revived (defibed) from unconsciousness both times.

have a defib/pacemaker now for 2 years, and I'm still going,

Like you.....It takes 2 days to do what I use to do in 2 hours, but I still get it done.

Its frustrating , but I'm excited to wake up every day.

You can live a long , long life with a bad heart these days , with the technology .

:2thumb:

Jim


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

phideaux said:


> Had my first heart attack 19 years ago, had a second one 16 years ago,
> I had to be revived (defibed) from unconsciousness both times.
> 
> have a defib/pacemaker now for 2 years, and I'm still going,
> ...


 So glad you and Just Cliff are doing ok. :wave:. Its tough gettign old at times and yet in some ways we gain more with age. Now we don't worry about trevial things like we did when younger. artydance:


----------

